# Right now, you could be learning algorithms



## Zarxrax (Mar 19, 2011)

You probably wish you knew more algs.
Currently, you are probably putting off learning more algs, and plan to do it later.
Maybe you have been putting it off for months.
Maybe you have been putting it off for years.

I have been cubing for over 2 years, and I currently know...
PLL.

Did you know
*If you learned just ONE algorithm each WEEK, you could know*
PLL in about 5 months.
OLL in about 1 year.
CLL in about 9 months.

*If you learned just ONE algorithm each DAY, you could know*
PLL in about 3 weeks.
OLL in about 2 months.
CLL in a little over 1 month.
2GLL in about 3 months.
EG in about 4 months.
ZBLL in less than 1.5 years.
^^^ALL OF THOSE IN ABOUT 2 YEARS


----------



## Krible (Mar 19, 2011)

You are so right! I have delayed my g-perms for like a month. I will learn them now


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 19, 2011)

*Goes to memorize 2GLL*


----------



## Olji (Mar 19, 2011)

whoa, found this right when i picked up learning OLL....
really gives some motivation accually


----------



## Godmil (Mar 19, 2011)

I burned out on SOAP, thought it would be easy so learned the first 16 in 3 days, but now they're all mixed up in my mind. Really need to get back to them and pace myself.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 19, 2011)

Sure, after all, nobody forgets algs right?


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 19, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I burned out on SOAP, thought it would be easy so learned the first 16 in 3 days, but now they're all mixed up in my mind. Really need to get back to them and pace myself.


Haha I did the same, but I only got through about 8-10 of them.
Decided to go back and learn OLL first though. I've learned about 18 of OLL so far now.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 19, 2011)

> If you learned just ONE algorithm each DAY, you could know
> PLL in about 3 weeks.
> OLL in about 2 months.
> CLL in a little over 1 month.
> ...



Not realistic at all.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 19, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> *If you learned just ONE algorithm each DAY, you could know*
> PLL in about 3 weeks.


 
actually it would be exactly 3 weeks, not "about".


----------



## irontwig (Mar 19, 2011)

Maybe I'll continue learning 10htm LL thanks to this thread.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 19, 2011)

What would be the "statistic"(lack of a good term) if I/you/we would learn one algorithm an HOUR?


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 19, 2011)

PLL - 21 hours.
OLL - 2 days, 9 hours.
CLL - 1 day, 18 hours.
Et cetera and so forth.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Mar 19, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Sure, after all, nobody forgets algs right?


 
when you're cubing everyday, no... I learned full CFOP (except for 3 algs, but I'm lazy ) and for more than month, I didn't have to review any alg... and I guess when you know ZBLL and you do a lot of solves everyday, so at least half of them appear, you won't forget them


----------



## frogmanson (Mar 19, 2011)

Back when I was learning ZBLL, I used to memorize 12 algs a day. I didn't forget any.  ( I eventually gave up though. >.<)


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 19, 2011)

LOL

*If you learn just TWELVE algs each DAY, you could know*
PLL in 2 days
OLL in 5 days
CLL in 4 days
2GLL in 7 days
EG in 10 days
ZBLL in about 40 days


----------



## Magix (Mar 19, 2011)

How long would it take to learn 1 look last layer if you learned one alg per week?


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 19, 2011)

Magix said:


> How long would it take to learn 1 look last layer if you learned one alg per week?


 
About 20 years 
If you started back when the cube first came out, YOU WOULD BE THERE BY NOW


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 19, 2011)

I dont care.

I started CLL in december 2009 and still only know half 

Have been cubing for ~8 years (I dont even know what year I started, it was about 2002 - 2003ish) and still dont know full OLL.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 19, 2011)

That's assuming you don't forget them or switch algs. Unrealistic for the most part.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 19, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> That's assuming you don't forget them or switch algs. Unrealistic for the most part.


 
If you forget an alg, does it really take the same amount of effort to relearn it as it did to learn it initially?
When I forget an alg, all it takes to refresh my memory is to just look at the alg and execute it once or twice. I think its unrealistic to assume that casually forgetting algs would greatly impact the pace at which you can learn new ones.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 19, 2011)

Eh, I'll start learning OLL when I have time and I'm actually motivated to learn algs.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 19, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> If you forget an alg, does it really take the same amount of effort to relearn it as it did to learn it initially?
> When I forget an alg, all it takes to refresh my memory is to just look at the alg and execute it once or twice. I think its unrealistic to assume that casually forgetting algs would greatly impact the pace at which you can learn new ones.


If you had to relearn an alg, wouldn't you count it twice? If you keep the pace of 1 alg/week then yeah that would slow it down. Same goes for switching algs that do the same case.
For OLL, PLL, CLL and maybe EG and 2GLL yeah it probably wouldn't take too much effort to relearn an alg if you forgot it, but for more difficult things like ZBLL it would certainly cost a lot of time if you forgot a bunch of algs and had to relearn them.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Mar 19, 2011)

In some cases, you can learn about 3 algorithms in one day. For example, the sune, anti-sune, and H-perm. Really easy ones. What would be the best way for learning OLL? The way Badmephisto posts on his website? How about if you learned the hardest algorithms first? Would that make the easier ones even easier to learn later on? Or is it better to learn the easier ones first so that you have more knowledge of how the cube works and all that to help you learn the harder ones later on? And by "easier" and "harder" algs, i refer to what people personally think are challenging or simple algs.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 19, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I dont care.
> 
> I started CLL in december 2009 and still only know half
> 
> Have been cubing for ~8 years (I dont even know what year I started, it was about 2002 - 2003ish) and still dont know full OLL.


 
Im at 16/40 and I started two weeks ago..


----------



## maxim1914 (Mar 19, 2011)

this made me lol, i came here to procrastinate on learning algs and now im gunna go learn them


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 19, 2011)

I've been putting off learning 1 G-perm for a bit more than a week now...
Started learning PLL about 8 months ago (maybe more?) and know 18/21.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 19, 2011)

2GLL is really hard to learn quickly. Most of the algs are 2 gen and it is hard to differentiate some of them. They are pretty quick though.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 19, 2011)

Learning an alg really isn't the hard part. Practising it so it becomes fast enough to use in a speedsolve is the problem.
I have done G-Perms with A-Perm+U-Perm so long that that only takes 3 seconds and it IS my automatic response to seeing a PLL I don't know. I learned all 4 G-Perms in January but STILL can't use them in a speedsolve and recognising which G-Perm to perform still takes me > 1 second.

I actually thought this thread was started to point out that "instead of posting on this forum, you could spent that time learning an alg"


----------



## Innocence (Mar 20, 2011)

My initial response to the title of this thread: Shut up, I hate you. Why do you have to be right?

Thought the same thing as AVG up there. Would be a much better use for this thread, IMO.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 20, 2011)

The point is that if you just learn something, even at a slow but steady pace, you will reach your goal much faster than if you do nothing 

Words of genius


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2011)

Megaminx Statistics:
1 a week:
Full OLL and PLL: 8 years
Full PLL: 3 years
Full OLL: 4 1/2 years
COLL: 4 months
EOLL: 1 month
EPLL: 4 months
Sunny cases (CPLL): 4 months
Hourseface cases: 10 months
Mushroom cases: 10 months
Bunny cases: 4 months
Additional PLL cases: 10 months
2 COLL cases: 15 months
3 COLL cases: 15 months
4 COLL cases: 1 1/2 years
5 COLL cases: 7 1/2 months

1 a day:
Full OLL and PLL: 1 year
Full PLL: 5 1/2 months
Full OLL: 8 months
COLL: 2 weeks
EOLL: 3 days
EPLL: 2 weeks
Sunny cases (CPLL): 2 weeks
Hourseface cases: a little over a 1 month
Mushroom cases: a little over a 1 month
Bunny cases: 2 weeks
Additional PLL cases: a little over a 1 month
2 COLL cases: 2 months
3 COLL cases: 2 months
4 COLL cases: 3 months
5 COLL cases: 1 month


----------



## timeless (Apr 5, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> I've been putting off learning 1 G-perm for a bit more than a week now...
> Started learning PLL about 8 months ago (maybe more?) and know 18/21.


 
same, i learned every pll except g-perm in 3-4 weeks


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Apr 5, 2011)

irontwig said:


> 10htm LL


 
How many are there? I would guess/estimate less than 100 of over 1000.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 5, 2011)

I already learn about 4 algs a night, totalling about 12 algs a week. So nope, I couldn't be learning algs right now


----------



## irontwig (Apr 5, 2011)

oll+phase+sync said:


> How many are there? I would guess/estimate less than 100 of over 1000.



42 that are exactly 10htm, 23 that are 9htm or less. I know about a third of the 10 movers.


----------



## riffz (Apr 6, 2011)

irontwig said:


> 42 that are exactly 10htm, 23 that are 9htm or less. I know about a third of the 10 movers.


 
How did you go about memorizing them, since they aren't really intended for speed?


----------



## irontwig (Apr 6, 2011)

riffz said:


> How did you go about memorizing them, since they aren't really intended for speed?


 
Mostly according to "structure" so to speak; e.g: L:[F2 D F', U].


----------



## Owen (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't learn algorithms. I haven't learned one in months.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I already learn about 4 algs a night, totalling about 12 algs a week. So nope, I couldn't be learning algs right now


 
Perhaps take a short break and learn to count


----------



## EricReese (Apr 6, 2011)

No, I dont need to count, I learn 4, take a 2 day break approximately, then learn 4 more. That is why I said "totalling 12 a week"

:fp


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> No, I dont need to count, I learn 4, take a 2 day break approximately, then learn 4 more. That is why I said "totalling 12 a week"
> 
> :fp


 
You don't need to count. You do need to explain what you are saying.

I have been putting off learning OLL for a while...


----------



## EricReese (Apr 6, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> You don't need to count. You do need to explain what you are saying.
> 
> I have been putting off learning OLL for a while...


 
Clearly I had already just explained that in a previous post -.-


----------



## Kynit (Apr 7, 2011)

Ugh, I hate memorizing CLL! I think it pays off, though.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Apr 7, 2011)

What really keeps me away from learning algs faster is, the big amount of time it takes to 

decide:
- finding differnt algs for a given case
- wich algs is the best for a given angle
- wich is the optimal recogniton angle


----------

